# 5th build. MHX SJ842-2 blank



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

Here are some pictures of my 5th build. It was a birthday gift for my father-in-law. He wanted a spinning rod for mostly freshwater fishing, but he does also make a few trips down to the coast. He also wanted a 2 piece rod for easy transportation. This would be new for me, as I've only built on one piece blanks.

Got the blank from Lance at Swampland and asked he a lot of questions. Also got a Fuji spinning reel seat and guides from Lance, but ended up using an AT reel seat and AT guide set that I had from Mudhole on this build.

Blank is a MHX 842-2 and my wife ended up buying him a new Abu spinning reel for the rod. So the FIL ended up with a nice new combo for his birthday at the end of July (need to find pictures of the rod and reel together).

Thanks for looking guys.


----------



## Explorer19kc (Oct 5, 2013)

Like the colors 
Very nice!


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

Explorer19kc said:


> Like the colors
> Very nice!


Thank you .

FIL said he really liked his new combo. He caught some small LM on it so far.

He is going to use it down at the coast this weekend. Hopefully he'll get some nice fish on it to test it out. Maybe some reds to really put a bend in it.


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

Nice gift and I bet it feels good to know he's actually using it. WTG!


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

Skiff said:


> Nice gift and I bet it feels good to know he's actually using it. WTG!


Thanks Skiff .


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

Now the bad news. Looks like I'm going to have to replace three guides on this build hwell:.

Seems that even though he only transports this rod inside his truck. Unlike other rods he owns. Some how three guides on the upper portion of the blank, all were twisted the same angle, like something heavy ended up on top of the rod :headknock.

Anybody got some in site on how to remove these damaged guides? This will be my first repair job hwell:. Lance, you out there? Might have to give you a call.

Thanks guys


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Easy to do. Hit them with a lighter just enough to heat up the finish and not burn it, that will soften it. Then use a razor and start at the guide foot and work down the rod. Be easy and it will come off no problem. Good luck


----------

